# bee cleansing flights



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Have they been confined lately by rain, weather etc? Have they gotten into some molasses or something that has a lot of solids? If not, they may have nosema or they may just have the runs because they got into something.


----------



## Gerald in Ga (Jun 19, 2007)

Thanks Michael,
They haven't been confined anymore than being inside yesterday for the rain. That lasted all day and last night. This is the first I have seen this in the 14 days I've had them. I put some 1:1 sugar water on for 5 days and they did not take any amount I could tell so I took it off. How would I know if this is nosema and what would I do about it? 
I got these from nuks.
Thanks again.


----------



## Gerald in Ga (Jun 19, 2007)

Would a fig tree with over ripe figs and bird pecked figs cause these bees to get the squirts if they were drinking the juice?


----------



## peggjam (Mar 4, 2005)

"I did do a powdered sugar dusting on the 28."

I would guess this is your problem. But keep an eye on them just the same, cause it could alos be nosema as MB has suggested.


----------



## Gerald in Ga (Jun 19, 2007)

Thanks peggjam,
I went outside and checked them about 4:00 this afternoon and found about possibly 25-50 of them crawling around on the ground in front of the hives. They could fly short distances but mostly crawled. 
I found yellow piles of their poop in different spots but I don't know whats going on. ( Long section of paragraph involving pulling hair out, gnashing teeth, walking around in circles, and generaly FREAKING out). Ok, I'll keep watching them. Any suggestions about what to do?
Thanks for the help.

Raising 4 girls and 3 boys was easier than this.


----------



## peggjam (Mar 4, 2005)

Gerald in Ga said:


> Thanks peggjam,
> I went outside and checked them about 4:00 this afternoon and found about possibly 25-50 of them crawling around on the ground in front of the hives. They could fly short distances but mostly crawled.
> I found yellow piles of their poop in different spots but I don't know whats going on. ( Long section of paragraph involving pulling hair out, gnashing teeth, walking around in circles, and generaly FREAKING out). Ok, I'll keep watching them. Any suggestions about what to do?
> Thanks for the help.
> ...


I'd take 1000 hives over raising kids any day.

Not much you can do, but wait and see if they straighten out. I would wait at the most another couple days, and then treat for nosema. Powdered sugar can and will cause loose poo, that's why it's not used for a bee feed during winter months, but it shouldn't last too long, couple days at the most. Make sure they have a clean water source close to the hive, but out of the normal flight path.


----------



## Gerald in Ga (Jun 19, 2007)

peggjam, 
We have an ornamental fish pond in the front yard. The bees are in the back but I see them flying over the house in that direction alot lately. I'll put some in the back somewhere also.
Thanks again.


----------



## Robert Brenchley (Apr 23, 2000)

Stresses can lead colonies to develop diarrhoea, for instance, I've seen it several times in queenless splits. Suspect nosema, but don't assume it.


----------

